# too much battery strain?



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

i was thinking about putting the strobe lights that you install inside the head/tail lights. plus i was going to be adding some extra headlights that mount to the rack. plus i use a winch to lift my 50'' inch blade. do you think that this would put too much strain on my ATV's battery? what can i do to avoid a dead battery?

____________________________________________________________________________
2006 Honda Rancher 400 AT- 50'' Moose Blade w/ v-bar chains on all 4 tires

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/30/l_aeb975e570cf457eae1bbaea7603f667.jpg


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i have a 3000lb winch, led reverse/worklights, hand/thub warmers, 12 led lights. iv had issues with my wheeler not keeping up with the draw at night. so i end up shutting off pretty much eveything when it gets to the point where my speedo flashes and the battery apears. think the polaris 500s have about a 6-10amp output. the winch will draw the most. if your doing short runs while plowing you might have issues with the charging system not keeping up. but if your doing longer runs least the battery has somewhat of a chance to keep up with the draw. id sugest getting a battery tender. so when not in use plug it in so it keeps the battery fully charged. i cant as mine sits in a storage shed.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I run a winch, headlights, handwarmers, orange rotater, and now I will also be running a radio also.


----------



## hondapro4004x4 (Aug 24, 2009)

uuummm okay thanks for the replys.....do you think that my wheeler would keep charged if i only added LED flashers and only used my headlights along with the LEDS?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hondapro4004x4;797499 said:


> uuummm okay thanks for the replys.....do you think that my wheeler would keep charged if i only added LED flashers and only used my headlights along with the LEDS?


wire a trickle charger up to it. and when your not running it just plug it in.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

I know some people who have a regular battery, then a small/utility battery for Led's and Aux stuff.. Then i saw a solar panel at costco last week check it out. http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11298862&search=solar&Mo=29&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=bc&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=solar&Ntt=solar&No=1&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1#reviews


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

that solar panel is only putting out about 200 millamps. or 1/4 amp. i just got a 130watt solar pannel it puts out about 7amps in full sun.


----------

